#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Can robots achieve independent evolving thinking like a human?

## Bhavya

Just because we artificially created a machine-type person (robot), it doesn't become a human. To become a human, robot should be conscious, conscious of its own purpose. I think it's impossible for a robot to achieve independent evolving thinking like a human. What do you think guys can robots achieve independent evolving thinking like a human?

----------

